# southern Sierra Nevada, CA



## zonbonzovi (Jun 10, 2016)

Eremobates sp.


Phloeodes diabolicus


Lampropeltis getula


Motyxia sp.


Motyxia habitat


Something in Blattodea, I forget


Elgaria multicarinata?


Motyxia sp., different pants




Gryllus veletis? male


Yucca brevifolia


Lytta sp.


going East


Pituophis catenifer


hills around Lake Isabella


Batrachoseps sp.


Ensatina eschscholtzii platensis


Kern River


something in Opiliones

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## The Snark (Jun 10, 2016)

Wondered where the heck you were until I saw the Kern.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 10, 2016)

Amazing breadth of habitats in such a relatively small area.  I want to go back.

Tylobolus sp. w/ Californiulus yosemitensis




Uroctones mordax


Uh, I don't know scorpions very well...any ideas?




Calisoga male?  Seems a little far from home.


Pepsis sp.?


Asbolus sp.


another mystery (to me)


Loxosceles deserta


more Blattodea...Arenivaga(thanks, ErinM31 & myrmecophile)


ID corrections welcome...

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Jun 10, 2016)

zonbonzovi said:


> Amazing breadth of habitats in such a relatively small area.  I want to go back.
> 
> Tylobolus sp. w/ Californiulus yosemitensis
> 
> ...


Awesome photos! 

You didn't happen to collect the _Californiulus yosemitensis_ did you? *puppy eyes* 

Might that last photo be an _Arenivaga_ species?


----------



## myrmecophile (Jun 11, 2016)

The Kern is looking a little parched, the last roaches should be Arenivaga.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 11, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Awesome photos!
> 
> You didn't happen to collect the _Californiulus yosemitensis_ did you? *puppy eyes*
> 
> Might that last photo be an _Arenivaga_ species?


Thank you!  We did but the few collected are in the capable hands of one of the other gentlemen   I was surprised to see them this far south, probably the southernmost tip of their range.  That would explain why we found so few in relation to other animals that share their habitat.    



myrmecophile said:


> The Kern is looking a little parched, the last roaches should be Arenivaga.


Yes, thank you, it may have been mentioned when we were in the field and quickly forgotten.  I've seen females before but the male was a surprise.


----------



## gunslinger (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice pictures sir!  Hopefully someone chimes in on the spider at some point, I would be interested it know what he is.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 16, 2016)

Fantastic, wasn't it?  The closest I could come up with was, surprisingly, Calisoga, but not too sure of it.  He looks well worn.


----------



## gunslinger (Jun 17, 2016)

I did just compare to Calisoga pics on Bug Guide and it does look pretty close.  Has visible claws and many of the same spines.  Although there were very few records from this far inland, and only quite a distance north.  Maybe I will try to dig up some literature on their range.

Also, what is that little hairy guy just in front of the roach on a stick in the first roach pic? Just noticed it.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 18, 2016)

^ This is a female Kochius hirsuticauda, formerly in the genus Vaejovis (which is now paravaejovis)  widespread throughout talus slopes in the colorado, sonoran, mojave, and great basin deserts.  Almost always occurs alongside Smeringurus vachoni.







  ^ This is a Serradigitus species, probably joshuaensis- another widespread species which also tends to occur wherever Kochius hirsuticauda is found.







  ^ Female Parcoblatta americana

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gunslinger (Jun 19, 2016)

Smokehound714 said:


> ^ Female Parcoblatta americana


And what about the tiny hairy dude right in front?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 19, 2016)

Springtail.  Dunno what genus.


----------



## spiralofvertigo (Jul 18, 2016)

Oh man those are some great finds. Send some of those roaches my way! I'd like to find something neat in my home town.


----------



## Lucanus95 (Oct 9, 2016)

That Arenivaga pair though.....WANT!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Oct 13, 2016)

zonbonzovi said:


> more Blattodea...Arenivaga(thanks, ErinM31 & myrmecophile)


Did you keep these guys by any chance? As @Lucanus95 suggested, there are a bunch of _Arenivaga_ species in CA that we don't have in the hobby yet that we really want in culture, which is why we are really encouraging people in the SW US to be on the lookout for these guys. 

We only have a handful of the 40+ species in culture currently, and most of those were collected by @Lucanus95 and Kyle at Roachcrossing.com this year, so any new additions to the hobby from that genus would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 13, 2016)

Awesome photos. I wish I could go there. 

Thank you for sharing these


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Oct 13, 2016)

Love the pics, you found a lot of awesome stuff!!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 21, 2016)

The _Serradigitus_, which I thought was juvenile, reproduced 4 whole offspring LOL.

Sorry, I don't recall what happened with the _Arenivaga.  _If I kept them then they must have perished and they'd now be sitting in alcohol somewheres in my stash.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greenjewls (Nov 12, 2016)

love this, thank you for posting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Nov 18, 2016)

zonbonzovi said:


> Sorry, I don't recall what happened with the _Arenivaga. _If I kept them then they must have perished and they'd now be sitting in alcohol somewheres in my stash.


Ah well, that's too bad. Thanks for replying! (And sorry it took me so long to do so!).


----------



## Kim Byung Hun (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello I am korean
I want to use the photos I uploaded at that time as information
It is a big help because there is no such place in Korea.
If possible, I would like to upload it to the arthropod community in Korea
Your photos will be very helpful for Korean users  Please

I'm sorry for my poor English skills..

Thank you !


----------



## The Snark (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello @Kim Byung Hun I'm reporting your post to bring this to the attention of the admins. The person who posted those pictures, @zonbonzovi , has not been active in quite a while. Hopefully the admins here could assist you in getting permission.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets (Mar 5, 2018)

Your best bet would be to contact him directly. Only he can provide permission. You can either start a conversation with him here on the boards, or you can contact him by the contact info he provided in his *review item*. 

Good luck!

Debby


----------

